# Anybody still here??? New Bolens owner...



## 454_72_4X4 (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi all,
Newb here!
I've been steadily reading all the information I can here. (Been through all 14 pages!)
I just noticed there's not very many recent posts. 
Is there anybody still around??:dazed: 

Anyway, I recently aquired a Bolens 1250 with a Johnsen frontend loader. It doesn't have an engine, and alot of pats are missing or cobbled together.
Just last week I scored another 1250 on Ebay with an engine, (it's basically a complete tractor except the rear fenders and seat).

The forum here, and Bolens tractor [email protected] have been a great help already!

Couple questions about IDing a 1250;
(No serial or model numbers of any kind on either one of my "new" toys)

I'm wondering if there's a way to tell what year these things are without the numbers?

Also if anybody has any info about the pump required to run the Johnsen FEL I would sure appreciate it. (PSI, GPH ratings, mounting, etc.)

One more thing, I need the pulley that drives the starter/generator. Anybody have an extra laying around?

Thanks in advance;
454


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes Sir , were still here just reorganizing, some one will be along soon to help with your Bolens Q, in the meantime WELCOME TO THE BEST SITE ON THE NET!!
Dean


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Can't really help with the Bolens, but wanted to welcome you aboard! Just jump right in, feet first, like the rest of us!:shower:


----------



## 454_72_4X4 (Jan 8, 2006)

Wheww! I thought I was just to late and the Bolens guys had all give up or somethin! 

Thanks for the welcome Archdean!

I'm completely new to all this tractor stuff, (Cars, trucks, and ATV's have been my interests up til now), but if there's as much information / comradery on the other forums as I've seen on the Bolens section, you have an exceptional site.
I'll try to visit as often as possable.

Thanks again!:spinsmile


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

On the off chance that you don't already know this, the Bolens 1250 was only manufactured for 3 years, 1967-69. By no means is this a definitive answer on identifying the year of a Bolens 1250, but it seems to have gone like this:

If it has red wheels and a white steering wheel, it is probably a 1967. If it has white wheels and a white steering wheel, it is probably a 1968. If it has white wheels and a black steering wheel, it is probably a 1969. The black steering wheel looks quite different in style compared to the white ones on the earlier tractors. Other than that there was not a whole lot of difference that I can find.

The engine spec may have changed, but it was always a Wisconsin S12D in all three years. Since yours didn't have an engne, you certainly can't use that to determine the year. 

Did you get the parts tractor in Cornell, IL that was listed on eBay?:riding:


----------



## 454_72_4X4 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LPBOLENS _
> *On the off chance that you don't already know this, the Bolens 1250 was only manufactured for 3 years, 1967-69. By no means is this a definitive answer on identifying the year of a Bolens 1250, but it seems to have gone like this:
> 
> If it has red wheels and a white steering wheel, it is probably a 1967. If it has white wheels and a white steering wheel, it is probably a 1968. If it has white wheels and a black steering wheel, it is probably a 1969. The black steering wheel looks quite different in style compared to the white ones on the earlier tractors. Other than that there was not a whole lot of difference that I can find.
> *


Well then, the one with the FEL should be a 68, (white wheels and steering wheels) and the other I'd guess to be a 67. It has a white steering wheel and red front wheels but the rear wheels are white in the inside and repainted red outside.

Some other differences I noted while looking them over;
The 68, (as deducted above), has a transmission interlock switch, a PTO interlock switch, and a metal Hydrostat cooling fan.

The 67? has no interlock switches at all, (or places for them), and a plastic cooling fan.

Were these options or something? Just what does the interlock switches do? (I'm in the process of copying the Eaton 12 manual sticky right now).




> _Did you get the parts tractor in Cornell, IL that was listed on eBay?:riding: [/B]_


_ 

Uuuhh...Should I admit this? mg:   

Yea, that's the one. Hope it wasn't you I outbid. I just figured that was an easy way to get an engine and extra parts for the one I've already got. Turns out the Ebay tractor is in considerably better shape than the one with the front end loader!

I'm likin it here already!_


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

welcome 454_72_4X4 to Tractor forum!

To answer your question about the pulley on your starter generator I have a complete unit in good shape so I don't want to take the pulley off but if you want some measurements I can do that for you. As I recall it looked like a regular single belt pulley. Nothing special about it and you should be able to find one that will work from any parts source.

Let me know.


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

> Yea, that's the one. Hope it wasn't you I outbid.


Yeah, I was the other bidder, but I was busy out in my shed working on one of my other Bolens tractors and forgot to watch the auction.:dazed: 

I have a complete but non-running '68 1250 with the 15" rear rims that I bought off eBay fairly recently. It was over in western Illinois, so It was a day-long affair to go get it. You must be in my area somewhere. I am near the LaSalle-Peru area, hence LP.


----------



## 454_72_4X4 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LPBOLENS _
> *Yeah, I was the other bidder, but I was busy out in my shed working on one of my other Bolens tractors and forgot to watch the auction.:dazed:
> 
> I have a complete but non-running '68 1250 with the 15" rear rims that I bought off eBay fairly recently. It was over in western Illinois, so It was a day-long affair to go get it. You must be in my area somewhere. I am near the LaSalle-Peru area, hence LP. *


Oh.. I've been busted! I think this would be the first time I've gotten to corespond (spelling?) with someone I've bid against on Ebay! Hope there's no hard feelings. 
If you need some parts that I won't be using I will sure try to help you out. (Although my 1250 with the FEL is pretty much stripped). 
Oh, I guess there was one other time, but there wasn't much corespondence. He just called me a bunch of nasty names!  LOL!

It was about a 9 hour round trip for me to go get the Ebay tractor.
I live in the far northeast corner of MO., just outside of Kahoka.

chrpmaster; 
Yea, if you could get those measurements that'd be great! And thanks for the welcome! :friends:


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Really, no hard feelings. This is a hobby. There will be more tractors and parts, and I won't win all of those either. If I had been desperate to have that particular tractor, I suppose that I would have paid better attention.

Did the guy have any other Bolens stuff there when you picked up the parts 1250? He's only about 30 min. away from me.


----------



## 454_72_4X4 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LPBOLENS _
> *Really, no hard feelings. This is a hobby. There will be more tractors and parts, and I won't win all of those either. If I had been desperate to have that particular tractor, I suppose that I would have paid better attention.
> 
> Did the guy have any other Bolens stuff there when you picked up the parts 1250? He's only about 30 min. away from me. *


Nah, this is all the bolens stuff he had. I asked if he might have a mower deck or wheel weights.
He did just bring in a Case 444? (think that's what he said) and he has a pretty good collection of various stuff. Excellent guy to deal with too.

So what do you think, did I give to much for the Ebay 1250? Bid+ about $60-70 in gas?


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

I don't really think that was too much, especially given that you needed an engine, as well as other parts for the tractor you already had.

Remember to that finding a functional S12D Wisconsin is not all that easy, even if you would have to rebuild it. And by all reports the Wisconsin engine parts are rare and expensive


----------

